# Any BIG Geckoes out there?



## Gecko :) (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone

It would be great to see pics _(incl names)_ of all the BiG, 'Different' and other nicely colured Geckoes out there?! 
....................


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 3, 2007)

Biggest by weight is amyae
Biggest by length is c.louisiadensis (ring tails)
(i've posted pics of these previously)


----------



## Moonfox (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.ryanphotographic.com/images/JPEGS/Rhacodactylus leachianus New Caledonia giant gecko.jpg

Up to 9.5 inches... pretty big geckos. New Caldonia though, not native to Aus.http://www.ryanphotographic.com/images/JPEGS/Rhacodactylus leachianus New Caledonia giant gecko.jpg


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 4, 2007)

*Gecko?*



Moonfox said:


> http://www.ryanphotographic.com/images/JPEGS/Rhacodactylus leachianus New Caledonia giant gecko.jpg
> 
> Up to 9.5 inches... pretty big geckos. New Caldonia though, not native to Aus.


 

AAGGHHHHHH, 

That is scarey!, doesnt even look like a gecko! Lol..Im glad they are not natives.
Thanks for sharing though


----------



## Hickson (Jun 4, 2007)

New Caledonian Giant Gecko _(Rhacodactylus leachianus)_ at Taronga Zoo












Hix


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 4, 2007)

WOW now thats a big gecko


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 4, 2007)

Brings a whole new look to the term "gecko" doesn't it- especially with the size and nature of our national species.

How much would one of those guys weight?


----------



## sparticus (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL...what an awesome gecko..thanks i saw it at at the zoo but only its underside on the glass,it is nice to see what it actually looks like..thanks for posting it


----------



## BIGBLUE (Jun 5, 2007)

What a monster, WOW


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 5, 2007)

*Huge*

WOW!,:shock: now that is a big Gecko!!:shock: 

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## geckodan (Jun 5, 2007)

The Big 5 Aussies

cornutus




salebrosus



]
Giant Cave



]
Ring Tail




Amyae


----------



## Rocket (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Danny,
Do you know if cavaticus is around or is lindneri the only species?


----------



## Moonfox (Jun 5, 2007)

Hix: I always watch them at Taronga, stuck to the walls! They're gorgeous, I've always wondered what they feel like  .


----------



## Lozza (Jun 5, 2007)

wow that new caledonian gecko is huge :shock: 
I love the paper near it saying "warning attack gecko..." lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 5, 2007)

just hought i would ask a question, why arnt we aloud to imort exports??


----------



## Macca (Jun 5, 2007)

Hix, that is one sexy gecko.

Almost more sexy than the mo on that good man in the photo.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 6, 2007)

Macca said:


> Hix, that is one sexy gecko.
> 
> Almost more sexy than the mo on that good man in the photo.



I guess you'd know Macca!



Ioza said:


> I love the paper near it saying "warning attack gecko..."



They also have lists of the keepers who got tagged on the gecko's cages, and the dates it happened. That sign wasn't meant strictly as a joke - the geckos appear to be a tad short-tempered at times and not afraid to have a go at you.



Hix


----------



## geckodan (Jun 6, 2007)

cavaticus do exist albeit in small numbers


----------



## Kali7 (Jun 6, 2007)

meh.... the geks at Taraonga - their bark is worse than their bite!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice pics Geckodan...

I have heard giant caves have nasty temprements, is this true?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 7, 2007)

Kali7

What type are they?


----------



## geckodan (Jun 7, 2007)

Gecko :) said:


> Nice pics Geckodan...
> 
> I have heard giant caves have nasty temprements, is this true?



Wonderful when they are being wonderful, pure evil when they are not.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2007)

here's one from Taronga


----------

